# Can my tractor handle a BX62S Wallenstein chipper?



## Kettle (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a John Deere 790 30hp diesel and can't decide between the Wallenstein BX62S or the BX42S. I like the 62 for the larger chute but it is at the upper limits of my tractor in terms of hp and hitch weight.
I don't know if I would be better off with the 42 because it would tax my tractor less in the long run. Am I worrying about nothing or is there anything else I need to consider?


----------

